
CrossUO- OpenSource First Linux/mac/win Ultima Online Client - Dayvigco
&quot;CrossUO is developed by a team that worked on Orion. It&#x27;s an open source suite that includes a launcher, an updater and a client, to play UO on the platform of your choice and that works with many eras of the game and with almost any shard!!!
There&#x27;s also an assistant Razor-like in development that is not released yet. The multilingal team is ready to answer your questions and read your feedback if there&#x27;s anything with the suite.<p>To follow the project:<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crossuo.com<p>Discord: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;FhNvsb6<p>Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;crossuo&#x2F;<p>Be a part of a new old school adventure! The immortal Ultima Online is now available on mac and linux!&quot;
======
snazz
Almost perfect dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19024518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19024518)

To the OP, who appears to be new to HN: you’ll get more attention if this is
posted as a Show HN, which means that you put your website link in the “url”
field and start your submission title with “Show HN: “.

Very cool project!

------
arcticwombat
UO is a fantastic game, going to be great fun picking it back up again on my
Mac!

